
Ask HN: Business and CS double degree - ya3ad
Hello, I would like to know if someone has Computer Science and Business double degree. Does it bring any extra advantages if that person wants to work in the tech field?
======
techjuice
Those two degrees along with work experience is a wonderful advantage and can
help give you an extra boost as you move forward in your career.

------
Grazester
Business(Finance specifically) and CS may be a thing. In NYC finance companies
seem to like this combination.

~~~
ya3ad
Any about Nordic countries?

------
sharemywin
Might want to look at an MBA instead of a BA or BS in Business.

